# Leasing a Kubota with a 8611



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Guys, I was talking to someone who plows for U of T and he was telling me that they just got a new vehicle, I asked what it was and he said that they are leasing a Kubota tractor for 6 months with an 8611ss on it. He said they pay about $3000 a month. I didn't know you could do this and am going to look into it for next year if I can get it cheaper. I think it makes sense if you don't want to have a plow vehicle sit around all summer. What do you guys think? Does anyone else do this? It sounds expensive, but that includes insurance, the plow, and repairs.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I dont think it includes repairs not covered under warranty, just maint. 
$3000 is very high for a monthly rate for a machine like that. I would have to believe you could easily buy a machine, make payments, insure it, and pay to maintain it for less then that, or not much more. Thats 18000.00 a year out the window.
Plus I doubt the plow came with it, so you still need to spend 6000.00 out of pocket for a plow as well. 
One thought on the Kubota is they are very slow at top end, so moving from site to site on the road driving it may eat up alot of time as well. 
If you could use it for green work with large mowers it might pay to just purchase it, and get snow work out of it as well.
If you were dedicated to one site I would Personally lease a loader for that and run a 20' box on the front. You would definatly move alot of snow much quicker and save on labor, and have the ability to load trucks for removal.
For snow work only its tough to beat a loader's production rates.
Todd


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Their are a lot of companies out their that lease their summer equipment out for winter work. Generally it would be a back-hoe or a skid steer. I am in Newmarket and some of the local companies will give you a back-hoe for $10,000 for the winter. You need to provide your own pusher box. This is for 400 hours and anything over that you pay for each hour used. I think if you sit down and crunch the numbers you might as well buy one. If they are making money then so can you. This is from Dec. 1 to Mar. 31 so you might get caught with an early or late snowfall.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, it sounded ok at first, but you are right that it will get pricey fast. 

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Are you planning on doing heavy snow removal with this or just light personal use?

I'm a dealer out of whitby who deals in Jinma and Foton. I can sell you a 30-35hp tractor with loader and 1 year warrenty on parts for around $10,000. In the summer I will also be getting in some 82HP w/ cab heat/ac in the $25,000 range. Perkins engine.

I will be putting an 82HP tractor in to commercial use next winter which will be the test. So far they have held up good but I market them as personal use. That will be the test wether or not to market them commercially.

I also carry backhoes for the tractors, as well as backhoe loaders with cummins brand new, under $100,000. Aswell as I can order a range of small dozers and excavators. Everything is EPA approved.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

*crazy mike in whitby*

Mike send me your info in an email. I wouldnt mind talking to you about some equipment needs for next year.

EMAIL

[email protected]
Attention: Dean Mandzuk


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

sounds really pricy to me. I was looking at getting a kubota l48 loader this past summer i found them for under 40k so in 2 years of renting a machine for 6 months you could just about buy a loader backhoe and plow and have it 12months out of the year. Sounds like someone is making some good payup 
Evan


----------

